# Bachmann Consolidation wheel counter weights



## pilot4747 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all. My Consolidation has a problem! One of the wheel counterweights has come loose and I am not sure how complicated it is to put right. The schematic shows just a centre screw through the weight and intoa small box. It looks to be independant of the driver which is on the inside of the frame.The engine is running fine and all th drivers are solid and in quarter. Slow running is fine, but as the counter weight goes over its top most arc it drops slightly as the connecting rod `pulls` it over.
Am I looking to deep here, or is it simply a matter of a loose screw?

Any comments would be very welcome before I lunge at it with my screwdriver! Keep Chuffing!


Pilot4747


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Tighten the screw and you should be good to go.... A tiny bit of loc-tite might not hurt if it comes loose again.


Here's a page I did on changing out the axle gear. Just scroll down for pix of how the things are constructed...
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/gear.html


----------



## pilot4747 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Mik, many thanks for the info. It does seem pretty obvious but after a bad experience with my Aristo Mallet going out of quarter, I didn`t want to touch a thing until I got some sound advice.
I will check out your pageand attack at first light.
regards

Terry. Pilot4747


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Expect the screws on those counterweights to occasionally work loose. I have to tighten mine probably twice a year. (I could use loc-tite, but then I'll want to take them off at some point...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## pilot4747 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, I will just tighten them initially and then check periodically. I had the Mallett go out of quarter, not uncommon apparentley, and ended up loc-tite on the wheel stubs to ensure no further problems. A different problem I know, but thet was a nightmare asthe drivers kept going out of quarter due, it has to be said, to poor design. The Bachmann Connie is a really nice engine and runs well with its DCS conversion. The Almond Valley line would not be the same without it.
It should have a partner by the end of October when I bring home my K27 from your side of the pond. Big extension going on with the line right now in anticipation.

Many thanks

Pilot4747


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

One bit of "scary" is that the screws are soft steel (?). I stripped out the first one I extracted and thought I was going to have a big problem, but it didn't materialize. But I now include replacement stainless steel Pan head mach. screw M2 X 6mm. From Micro Fasteners. Sweat no more. Also don't forget the washer under the bolt. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

If you're worried about loc-tite not releasing try using a spot of clear nail polish just before you give the screw it's final tightning. It holds well and releases easily when a screwdriver is used. I typically apply it with a tooth pick as the supplied brush puts too much on. 

Terry


----------



## pilot4747 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to all for the help. The Connie is now running fine after a bit of screw tightning. Not only eas the initial weight loose but all the others needed a tweak, about half a turn without overdoing it.I took the oppertunity of greasing the gearbox while it was upside down. Connie is running smooth as silk once again.
Thanks to all once again. I will have some updated vids on the forum of the `Almond Valley Line` just as soon as I have finished the new extension which now runs around the other side of the house. Raymond, (Daylight4449) has a new K27 waiting for me in Kansas this October and it will be joining the Connie and the Mallett here in NW England.

regards

Terry Pilot4747


----------

